# Appalachian Trail Film/DVD



## strider01 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am part of a team of guys that recently hiked the Appalachian Trail, and made a film of our journey.  Our documentary chronicles our 2200 mile hike, and also follows the progress of other hikers as well.  The film, TREK, A Journey on the Appalachian Trail, is an hour and forty minutes, and has been enjoyed by a wide audience, all with varying hiking experience.  It is currently the most up to date and accurate protrayal of like on trail.

The film is available on amazon.com, and a trailer to the movie is on www.CirqueVideo.com.

Thanks for the interest, and I would enjoy some feedback as well.

Strider 01
TREK team member


----------



## adam30k (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice trailer.. sounds like an interesting projects. What were the logistics of everything? Did you have a crew working with the hikers or did you the hikers film it themselves?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 24, 2004)

The Trailer said:
			
		

> (Wind roaring in the barckground)
> "Don't camp above treeline in the Whites without a real tent."



ROFL. This looks like an interesting production. Half of it makes me want to quit my job and start hiking, the other half makes me want to quit hiking! 

-Stephen


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2004)

*Trek*

I watched Trek a couple of times now and I'm impressed.  I like the way you see the hike through the people doing it.  Great scenery too.  The length makes it more like a movie.  The stuff in the south is cool because I've been to a lot of those places. The footage from the north shows places I want to hike.  Especially Maine.  I've heard that's the best hiking anywhere.  Has anyone else seen this?  Other hiking films?


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2004)

I watched TREK today and it was excellent. The scenery is spectacular and I enjoyed seeing footage from other areas on the AT as well as spots like Greylock, Mousilauke, Franconia Ridge, Washington, and of course Katahdin. I think they did a great job of conveying the comraderie found on the trail. They certainly lucked out on the weather they had through the Whites!


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2004)

I got the DVD yesterday from REI. I agree with everyone else -- it was a great effort. 

My main gripe: I live in the DC area and hike the Northern Va - Maryland sections of the AT. I wanted to recognize the parts of the AT I that know, but they pulled that "Four State Challenge" and breezed through MY part of the AT! They missed some good Civil War battle sites, too. There's still a stone wall that Union soldiers built to defend themselves in the middle of the woods -- it's awesome, a tribute to the human spirit. 

Also, I'm wondering if those guys really covered four states in a day. Since they started in Harper's Ferry, they would have had to backtrack a few miles to start their "Challenge" in Virgina. Strider, did you guys really do that?

Still, it's a great film and well worth the money.


----------

